# Black Toptank Mini anyone?



## Harley (3/3/16)

Hi guys

Looking for a black toptank mini (tank only) Anyone have stock?

Thanks


----------



## Stosta (3/3/16)

Take your pick!

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...duces-the-vapour/products/kanger-toptank-mini
https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/kanger-toptank-mini/
http://eciggies.co.za/Hardware/Sub_Ohm/Sub-Ohm-Tanks-and-Coils/TOPTANK-by-Kangertech-4ml-BLACK


----------



## Harley (3/3/16)

Stosta said:


> Take your pick!
> 
> http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...duces-the-vapour/products/kanger-toptank-mini
> https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/kanger-toptank-mini/
> http://eciggies.co.za/Hardware/Sub_Ohm/Sub-Ohm-Tanks-and-Coils/TOPTANK-by-Kangertech-4ml-BLACK


Vapemob and vapeclub don't hve stock. Will check eciggies, thanks


----------



## Stosta (3/3/16)

Harley said:


> Vapemob and vapeclub don't hve stock. Will check eciggies, thanks


Oh bummer! That's what I get for not checking properly. I love dealing with Eciggies, so it may be a bit more but great service.


----------



## Harley (3/3/16)

Good to know, thanks


----------



## MoeB786 (3/3/16)

www.vaperscorner.co.za


----------

